# Tri-County Bass Club "Our 22nd Year"



## Maple City Basser

2011 Schedule
4-17 Norwalk
5-1 Nimisila
5-15 Portage
6-5 Wingfoot
6-26 Black River
7-10 Clearfork
9-11 Chippewa
9-25 Portage
10-9 Nimisila
100% Payouts


----------



## flippin fool

gonna be a good year


----------



## Maple City Basser

Tri County is an electric motor only team bass tournament club with 100% payback. We have averaged 15-20 teams per event for many years. Our entry fees last year were $20 a team but most seem interested in raising to around $30 for this season. We are always looking for new teams to come along and catch the big ones with us. As always, happy fishing to all!


----------



## 5 bassing

How many spots are open? Still 3 or less??


----------



## melo123

are these open style tournaments or member tournaments?


----------



## flippin fool

club member tournaments. check them out they are a lot of fun


----------



## Maple City Basser

3 new team confirmations this week for 2011 season. Will see you 2010 members this weekend at the banquet. We will be announcing our spring meeting which will be at Gander Mountain then.


----------



## flippin fool

how many teams does that put us at?


----------



## melo123

whats the membership fee?


----------



## Maple City Basser

The membership fee goes to the end of year banquet and club needs like weigh bags, stamps for newsletters, and scales, etc. As of now we have a few hundred in the bank from past years. Nothing gets spent without club member approval. We also pay out $50 to the big bass of the year each season from this $.


----------



## Maple City Basser

It is $20 a team for now, just like the tourneys. We are considering raising the tourneys to $25 a team this year, not sure if the membership dues will go up at the same time or not, that will be voted on at the spring meetings coming up in March.


----------



## melo123

i live close to portage lakes and ive never heard of most those lakes, little worried about how far away they are but sounds like fun


----------



## Maple City Basser

6 of the tourneys (Portagex2, Nimisilax2, Wingfoot, and Chippewa) you are within a half hour drive or so, Black River is in Lorain, we fish the river and the harbor as you are not allowed into Lake Erie, Norwalk is about 8 miles South of Sandusky, and Clearfork is just SW of Mansfield. Sounds like you are close to most.


----------



## Maple City Basser

Our final spring meeting will be 3/20 at Gander Mountain in Sheffield. We are still looking for a couple more teams. The attached rules for 2011 should be finalized then. Paid members that day will get into a drawing for 7-Gander Mountain $25 gift cards. Good Luck Fishing!


----------



## Maple City Basser

13 paid teams with 5 more verbal commitments. Looks like we will field our the normal 15 teams for each tourney. We have raised the tournamnet fee to $30, so that will make for a larger pot for those who can catch the big ones.


----------



## tdyer10

are you limited out on teams? If not how can i join. I need a contact number or any way to get proper paper work to director


----------



## Maple City Basser

I sent you a private message, or call me at 419-681-8000.


----------



## Maple City Basser

We have cancelled our tourney for Sunday April 17th due to high winds, it will be rescheduled at a later date. Hope to see you at our next tourney at Nimisila on May 1st. Tri-County Bass Club


----------



## qpan13

I wish I lived closer. This is exactly what I'm looking for..


----------



## Maple City Basser

With 6 of the tourneys around Akron, my guess is you would have the same 1-1/2 hour drive as many of us who come from the West in Norwalk. The Norwalk, Black River, and Clearfork tourneys are further, but what the heck, it's all about the adventure. Come on, bubba's calling!


----------



## Maple City Basser

Here are the final 2011 rules. Right now we have 16 confirmed teams with others in consideration. We will vote at Nimisila to accept 8/14 as a replacement date for the cancelled Norwalk tourney and have the hours 2-9. We also added back the $5 optional big bass side pot this year. Some talk of capping at 20, so hurry aboard.


----------



## Maple City Basser

With ramp closures and construction at Nimisila, we will have the registration and weigh in at the "campground" ramp. Still looking for a couple more teams!


----------



## Maple City Basser

Wonderful wind blown day at Nimisila. Team Nagy-1st 8.67 lbs with 4.57 big bass. Team Oney-2nd 7.88 lbs and Team Blakely-3rd 7.8 lbs. Tight one today as any of top 9 could have won with that kicker fish! $420 paid out today. See you at 7am Portage Lakes State Park Ramp on 5-15. 16 teams for 2011 so far, still looking for a few more.


----------



## flippin fool

come on now, that was just a slight breeze blowing thru our hair today


----------



## Maple City Basser

The Norwalk Tournent has been re-scheduled for 8/14/2011 start time 7am with boat check at 6:30.


----------



## MDChurch

Used to be a member of Tri-county years ago. Is this the same one that used to meet on Nickel Plate Road before going to Gander Mountain.
Thanks.

Mike Church


----------



## douglacj

Any one need a co-angler of sort ???


----------



## Maple City Basser

Most of our club is 2 person teams although some fish alone, their choice. Not sure if anyone is looking for a partner. If you want, come out to Portage Lakes this Sunday and see if anyone is looking for a partner, you might get lucky. Our boat check will be at the new State Park ramp at 6:30. You may have better luck hunting for someone with a boat to pair up with. Good Luck!


----------



## Maple City Basser

Hi Mike, Same club but many changes. I sent you a private message with details.


----------



## Maple City Basser

5-15-11 Portage Lakes Results 1st Team Conkle 10.9 lb. 2nd Team Wykle 8.64 lb. 3rd Team St. Croix Boys 7.48 lb. 2011 Points Standings 1st Team Oney 46pts 2nd Team Wykle 45pts 3rd Team Blakely 44pts. Next Tournament Wingfoot-Dam Ramp 6-5-2011 boat check 6:30.


----------



## Maple City Basser

6-5 Wingfoot results:1st Team Nagy 17.93# with 4.26 big bass 2nd Team Keith & Duckie 10.91# 3rd Team St. Croix Boys 9.08#. Yearly standings after 3 tournaments 1st Team Nagy 68 points 3 way tie for 2nd Team Oney, Team St. Croix Boys, and Team Wykle with 64 points. See you all at Black River on 6/26/11. GREAT JOB BRIAN!


----------



## Maple City Basser

It looks like this weekend will be ok for our tourney on the Black River. It's not too late to join for the 2011 season with 6 tournaments still to come. Hope to see you at the BR Wharf ramp in Lorain Sunday morning at 6:30 for boat check.


----------



## Maple City Basser

Due to high water flow and muddy waters we are switching our tournament this weekend from Black River to Clearfork. We'll see you at the ramp at 6:30 for boat check.


----------



## flippin fool

i think this is a crock of ........! the river will be fine sunday. but i guess we have no other choice but to go to clearfork since its official.


----------



## bassmanmark

Hmmm......


----------



## Maple City Basser

Dear Flippin, I have been a tourney director on and off for nearly 15 years and only ever changed or cancelled 2 tourneys before this one, and this was a tough call. Mother Nature needs to be more considerate of our tournament days, eh?
Reference usgs.gov website:
Mon noon flow 70 cfs gage ht 1.3
Thu noon flow 1860 cfs gage ht 5.9
I drove there Thu at noon and it was BAD. I know it comes back quickly, but there was still rain in the forecast. If you look at the usgs website history, from the levels at 9:00pm Thu when I decided to change, even if the river watershed recieved no more rain, it would still be tough conditions on Sunday, MUD at best, and we will be at the Black in 2 weeks anyway. The switch still seems like the best thing for everyone and I believe it will turn out that way in the end. Good luck Sunday, will see you at 6:30 am at Clearfork for boat check. Bassman, good to hear from you, are you coming Sunday? It would be good to see you back on the water.


----------



## Maple City Basser

Clearfork Results 6-26-11. Tough day for this lake, but that's fishin! 1st Team Conkle 8.01 2nd Team Warner/Lenhart 7.69 3rd Team Ringle 6.94 and big bass Team Nagy 2.63. 2011 current standings 1st Team Nagy 88pts 2nd Team Conkle 87pts 3rd Team Wykle 86pts. See you all on the Black River on July 10th at 6:30.


----------



## bassmanmark

Lately Clearfork has been awful in the summer. That place seems to come alive in the the spring and that's about it. I'll be fishing with you guys next year.


----------



## Maple City Basser

Not to late to join this year as we still have 5 tourneys left this season including Black River, Norwalk, Nimisila, Portage, and Chippewa (if they get the ramp completed) or the alternate is Charles Mills. What I like about Clearfork is the WOW fish growing there. My daughter saw one first hand as it swam by the boat, opened it's huge mouth, and spit my football jig back at me. Easy 10 pounder plus, I cried myself to sleep that night. OUCH!


----------



## Maple City Basser

Here we go again, due to another tourney at the Black River, we will be changing our tourney this Sunday to Long Lake. See you at boat check at 6:30.


----------



## Maple City Basser

HOT HOT HOT day at Long Lake today, and so was the fishing for some. It sure does not make sense why they keep killing the weeds in all our lakes, when will they figure out how to kill the Cormorants?

1st-Team Nagy 12.75# 2nd-Team Wykle 11.62# 3rd-Team Ringle 11.47# and all with 5 fish limits. Big Bass Team Blakely 3.95#

2011 YTD standings 1st-Team Nagy 113pts 2nd-Team Wykle 110pts 3rd-Team Conkle 107pts 2011 Big Bass Team Nagy 4.57# from Nimisila.

Next tournament 8-14 at Norwalk boat check at 6:30am followed by Black river on 9-11. Still taking new members, 4 more tourneys to go.


----------

